# How many bikes ?



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Poll How many bikes do you own ? 

I own 3. Two MTB and one road. 

What would you add to your quiver next ? 

I cant decide between DJ or cyclocross.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I currently have three - two DH bikes (one for sale) and a trail bike. Used to have a road bike, but I never rode it so I sold it.

A dirt jumping bike would be nice...


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Four bikes.*

2004 NRS 3/Fox/Raceface
2002 Giant Rainier/Zocchi/Monkeylite
2003 Specialized Allez Comp
2003 Redline Single-3 speed/Raceface


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Four*


First POS MTB which is used for trips to the pub
2nd MTB (hard tail) which is my commuter
Specialized Enduro for 'real' mountain biking
Cinelli racer - gettting on for ten years old but its a classic.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

four bikes--3 mtb and 1 road. cross bike would be nice, but can't currently justify the $$ for one.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Four*

3 Mountain, 1 Road

Independent Fabrication (IF) steel hardtail which is my main ride

GT I-2.0 FS - This is my current challenge bike. How to get it down from 32 lbs to a more XC friendly weight. Say around 28 lbs.

GT Zaskar - My FrankenBike. Zaskar frame, CroMo rigid fork from a GT Tequesta and bits and pieces that were lying around or purchased cheap.

Cannondale R400 Road bike picked up used last summer for $400.

I ride them all and each has its place.

The IF is great for racing and XC rides. The I-Drive has plenty of suspension and sometimes gets used for lift served though I'm more an XC kind of guy. The Zaskar FrankenBike is perfect for city rides. If I get mugged and the bike stolen, no great loss and strong as can be for those city potholes and curbs. The Cannondale is a road bike. You ride those on roads; at least I do a couple times per week.

I've really gotten into the road bike state of mind the past year and love to go for an hour or two after work to stay in shape. Next new bike may well be a higher end road machine.

There are also three other hardtails and two BMX's in the family.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Only 2 for me.

Giant VT
SS Conversion


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

2004 Ellsworth Truth (My dream bike)
2004 Giant TCR Composite Road Bike

I will probably build up a Hardtail for short course racing, or possibly a fully rigid SSeer.

The sad part of owing a road bike is that I only ride my MTB 1-2 a week at the most...


----------



## TryAndStopMe (Jan 14, 2004)

*all 2 boths of them*

1. Trek 8900 SS

2. Black Sheep hardtail 1x8


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*I only have one..*

... it's a 99' Ibis Mojo with a Marzocchi Z2 fork (that only gets about 2 1/2" of travel) and an XT/XTR build. I ride it everywhere, road, dirt, uphill and down.
Maybe one of these days I'll finally break down and get a full suspension XC ride, maybe a Blur.


----------



## Gill-Again (Jan 13, 2004)

I have four bikes:
2002 Ellsworth Truth - all XT, Hope Mini brakes, Truvative cranks/BB, Terry ti Fly saddle, Thompson post and stem, King headset and hubs, 317 rims, Manitou X-Vert Air fork, Cane Creek AD-12 shock.

2003 Giant AC Air - bone stock

1999 Specialized FSR Elite (big hit) - Jr. T fork, all XT, Fox Vanilla R shock, Sun Rhynolite rims laced to Onyx hubs, Titec Berserker saddle on a Thompson post, BETD plate to give 6" travel in rear, Maxxis Highroller 2.5 front tire and 2.35 MOFO DH rear tire

2000 Lemond Zurich road bike - Speedplay X1 pedals, USE Alien carbon post, Sella Italia SLK saddle.

Next up? 2004 Fondriest Domino Carbon road frame - full Dura-Ace 10 speed, American Classic 420 wheels, and most likely a divorce (heh, heh).


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Three main rides

Surly 1x1--one of two main trail bikes
1990 Stumpy--rigid and 1x7, the other main trail bike
1984 Specialized Allez--roadie

And also

1986 Jamis Dakota--beer and pizza bike
GF Sugar 2 that never gets ridden
Matched pair of 1972 Schwinn 3sp "lightweights" (a Racer and a Breeze) 
Free Spirit Tandem w/ coaster brake
1984 Trek 760 frame awaiting fixie parts


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Ah yes...*

... the ubiquitous, "how many bikes do you have?" / "how many do you own?" / "what bike do you want next?" post.  ... not that I mind, of course.

My stable hasn't changed much.

But as far as what I want next... I'd really like to sell off my Sugar & C-Dale and build up a Ti rigid 29er with discs and a 1x8 drivetrain.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

*2*

Kona Kikapu

GT Timberline Steel SS Conversion


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ? .


3 Bikes

1 Road 
1 SS
1 FS XC MTB

Next bike will either be a freeride rig or a new road bike.

Bill


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

My selection changes pretty frequently. The two staples are

?1990? Third hand Bridgestone RB-1 road frame that I traded for a cassette deck still with all the D/A stuff I bought for a Paramount back in '93. 

1998 Ells Specialist that recently "upgraded" from 1x8 to 1x9 when my shorts snagged the thumbshifter of my '93 XTR rear shifter and broke the shifter axle. That was a sad day.

My rotating stock.
I go through a couple trials frame per year (I usually sell them after 6 months)
recently broken Echo ES-4 trials frame. to become
a fancyboy Coustellier trials frame with all my goodies.

I have enough parts and an old, cracked custom trials frame which I'll build into a fixie in the next couple weeks.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*8 if you count all the frames & junk*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


Full bikes:
trek 8000 (mtb)
dean ace 3 (mtb)
trek 5200 (roadie)
bianchi giro (roadie)
motobecane nomad (itty-bitty roadie, circa1976)
urago something-or-other (slightly less itty-bitty roadie, circa 1980)

frames:
POS Mongoose Surge mtb
POS nashbar beater roadie

what would i get next? a personal mechanic to do all the work that i don't currently have time to do! 

rt


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*4 for me, 3 for my wife*

3 MTBs, 1road bike:
2001 Santa Cruz Superlight with Marzocchi Xfly100, Avid disks, 9 sp XT, Race Face
2001 Soma Groove steel hardtail with Marzocchi Xfly80, 8sp LX/XT, Race Face
1992 Litespeed titanium rigid singlespeed, steel Tange fork, Race Face, ENO
2004 Specialized Allez Elite steel road bike w/105 (picking it up this weekend)

Some of everything - full suspension, hardtail, rigid, aluminum, steel, titanium, 27 sp, 24sp, singlespeed, mountain bikes, road bike. I've owned 2 aluminum hardtails ('94 Specialized Stumpjumper M2FS and '97 Cannondale CAAD2), and an aluminum rigid bike ('99 C'dale M400), but a steel hardtail is where it's at. I just *rescued* the Litespeed last year, and turned it into a SS. Sweet suffering.

My wife has 2 MTBs and 1 road bike
2001 Titus Racer X with Marzocchi Xfly80, Avid disks, 9 sp XT, Race Face
2001 Soma Groove steel hardtail with Marzocchi Xfly80, 8sp XT, Race Face
2003 Bianchi Vigorelli steel road bike w/Ultegra

My wife started on a rigid steel Specialized Rockhopper, moved to a Specialized Stumpjumper M2FS before getting the Titus and Soma bikes. She really likes the steel hardtail compared to the M2FS and she flies on the Titus. She just got te Bianchi last year and loves it too.

Seven bikes in the apartment... getting a tad cramped. Keep all the bikes, time to move.

JMJ


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

*3.5*

My quiver current includes 3 fully operational bikes and one in a slow build process.

Operational & in use:
2000 Voodoo Bizango - 2X9 Hardtail
2000 Haro Werks SSX - Single Speed
19XX Trek 660 Roadie, built up as a single speed commuter.

Getting built as I have spare time and $:
Mountain Cycle San Andreas that hasn't figured out how its going to be spec'd yet.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

*what would i get next?*

Silly question, the answers are obvious. A SS. Or a CX (in the words of Clubber Lang in Rocky 3, "painnnn"). Or a FG. Wrenching is what your SO is for.


----------



## pghryder (Jan 28, 2004)

*8*

i currently have 8 in the garage, might sell one though...
1. litespeed pisgah
2.trek fuel 90
3.mt tam 29er
4.surly 1x1
5.chameleon ss
6.2300 (road)
7.cross 
8. rigid, ss moab for the winter/sloppy days
after i started riding the 29er might sell the pisgah.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I currently have three.

1. 2003 Santa Cruz Superlight - White Bros fork, magura marta sl discs
2. 2004 Speciaized S-Works hardtail - White Bros fork, magura marta sl discs
3. 2003 Giant TCR Composite Road bike - many upgrades

Whats next ...... actually I'm pretty happy with my current stable. That is subject to change at any moment though. A CX bike could show up this fall though.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Tell me about your Giant TCR*

I've has some interest in the '04 Composite 2. Seems like a lot of bike for the money. Does the composite frame do a good job of absorbing minor road vibrations? What size is your frame and how does it relate to your size. I'm 5'11" and weight 185 lbs. My traditional road frame (Cannondale) is 54cm.

Thanks for any input.
REV


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

mine:

04 enduro comp
01 rocket 88 (needs to go away)
99 homegrown
02 nova (cross) 
97 campione d'italia (needs to go away)
?? Merckx (needs to get built)
92 trek 8300 

ladies:

00 schwinn mesa
9? Specialiezed Sirrus (needs to go away)

Retired/unbuilt:

6? Dawes Touring Bike (needs to go away) 
98 Croll Mtn.
95 Parkpre Steel... (needs to go SS)


I think that's it. eleven? wow... might be a few too many, so if you want one...


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*I guess I have 5*

I've got: 
Rossin road bike, 
S-Works cross, 
KHS team mountain bike, 
'91 Stumpjumper SS, 
and a KHS tandem


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Let's see...*

Intense Spyder, XTR
KHS Team hardtail, XTR
KONA Kilauea 8-speed
Giant TCR Dura-Ace Time trial bike
KHS Tandemania dual suspension mountainbike tandem
'97 Outland DH bike, the original VPP, lotsa old-school parts
Breezer Ignas Cruiser , Nexus 7-speed
'86 Diamond Back Ascent mountainbike (grocery runner, BOB puller)
'62 RIH Road bike
Lemond Victoire titanium, Dura-Ace road bike
'84 Dave Moulton Fuso Columbus SL, Campy C-Record road bike
'86 Bianchi converted to fixed-gear
''83 Faggin road bike converted to cyclocross bike
Schwinn Unicycle


----------



## Diesel (Dec 23, 2003)

*5 kinda*

2 SyCip MTB's
1 Schwinn 1X9 road
1 Kieth Anderson Frame
and
1 SyCip cruiser on the way in a month.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I've has some interest in the '04 Composite 2. Seems like a lot of bike for the money. Does the composite frame do a good job of absorbing minor road vibrations? What size is your frame and how does it relate to your size. I'm 5'11" and weight 185 lbs. My traditional road frame (Cannondale) is 54cm.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> REV


I love my TCR. In the past I have ridden both aluminum and steel and to me neither one compares to the carbon. It absorbs road vibrations better than either of the above and I feel like it is quicker too. When I bought the bike I did feel a little vibration in my hands, less than in my past bikes but I did feel a little. I replaced the handlebar with a kestrel carbon and now I get virtually no vibration.

I am 5' 10.5" and I ride a medium. It fits me perfectly. I have the 03 Composite TCR 1. I have upgraded the wheels to hugi hubs/sun me14a rims, I've put the carbon bar on it and I have put an fsa carbon pro crankset. The bike currently weighs 16.75 pounds.

I hope this helps you out some with your decision.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*11*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


11, if you count my daughter's 3.

Primary Bikes
Retrotec Mountain Bike
Cannondale Mountain Bike (my loaner)
Old Schwinn Road Road Bike that will eventually become my SS or fixed commuter.

Daughter's Bikes
Specialized Hard Rock
Bianchi Road Bike
Mosh 2 BMX bike

Garage Sale or Salvage Bikes:
Salvaged Cruiser (unkown brand)
Royce Union Cruiser
Women's 3-speed cruiser
Men's 1950's Western Union Cruiser
1970's era 3-speed on the top tube, ape hanger and banana seat kids bike (not a Schwinn)

The bike I would like to have: Matt Chester 29er.

Ken


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

I was especially interested in the sizing and we are approximately the same height.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*7*

new Curtlo SS (pink is _so _ early 2004...)
'91 Klein mtb conv. to SS
'84 Trek 660 roadie conv. to fixed gear
Dyno "Deuce" beach cruiser
'61 Schwinn American cruiser
'70 Schwinn Suburban market bike
DeRosa geared roadie

and a cat named "Cat".

on the radar:
29"er 1x8
or
Surly Cross Check SS w/fixed/free hub


----------



## Kolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmmm, just the one: Pretty darn versatile though - it does duties as a road bike, tourer, cross bike, singlespeed, fixed gear commuter.....

Next up is going to be a Surly Karate Monkey, full spec yet to be decided, possibly seeing a bit of time SS with drop bars, I'd also like to try some of the Jones H-bars, pricey though....

Just saw that On-One are planning a 29" inbred though, that could be enticing depending on the pricing...

Sam


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*you've never met my SO!!*



roadiegonebad said:


> Silly question, the answers are obvious. A SS. Or a CX (in the words of Clubber Lang in Rocky 3, "painnnn"). Or a FG. Wrenching is what your SO is for.


he's completely useless when it comes to wrenching on bikes. hanging shelves in the closet on the other hand is an entirely different story. 

a SS wouldn't be bad...

rt


----------



## DoubleDiamond (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yesterday:4 Today:3*

'04 K2 Lithium - 5" trailbike, my main ride
'02 K2 Mod5 - road bike, need to put more miles on it!
'91 Diamond Back Ascent - first MTB, now a dog walkin' grocery getter. More miles on this one that the other two combined.

...and just yesterday, I sold my '01 K2 Razorback - thanks to the MTBR classifides.

on the wanted list: a steel hardtail XC racer.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*4*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


'01 Marin Nail Trail - hardtail for the dirt;

'01 Kona Major Jake - Cross bike I use as a roadie. It's also going to be the bike I put on the trainer I just bought;

Fully rigid beater I built up from spare parts and a closeout Nashbar steel MTB frame for commute/errands - I'm toying with converting this to SS.

50's-era steel-framed cruiser, currently unrideable. One of these days I want to cold-press the rear triangle to take a 135mm hub...

Next bike will probably be a full suspension XC/"All Mountain" bike. It's looking like that probably won't happen for a year at least...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I only have a few bikes, BTW they all reside in a one bed room apt. with my wife and I.

1 Ventana El Fuego - Race Bike
2 Ventana El Toro - Single Speed Ride
3 Titus SwitchBlade - All Around Trail Bike (soon to be retired)
4 Bianchi - Rode Bike (should be retired)
5 Titus Loco-Moto Wife's ride
6 Independent Fabrications Ti Deluxe Single Speed
7 Ventana X-5 (on order being built up to replace SB)
8 GT 3.0 Gift for dad (soon to be relocated out of home stable)
9 Busted up Giant Road Frame (top tube bent)
10 Busted up Giant Road Frame (Head tube seperated from frame)


----------



## Ciclistagonzo (Dec 10, 2001)

*6 Built 8 total...*

Built Bikes;
Mine
1) Ventana Saltamontes
2) Ventana La Bruja
3) Giant OCR (Roadie)
4) Raliegh M50 (Custom Spec) HT
5) Chromoly SS
Wife's
1) KHS Alite 500 (Soon to be retired)

Frames
1)Ventana Marble Peak (to be built up for my wife)
2) Specialized Rockhopper Comp FS chromoly

On the Want list, Ventana El Martillo (Road) to replace the OCR

OLE!
Aaron G.


----------



## pisay87 (Mar 9, 2004)

*3*

1997 Marin (can't remember the model, gave it away)
2001 Specialized SJ Comp HT
2003 Specialized Enduro Pro


----------



## scott.com (Feb 4, 2004)

5 

2 road bikes
1 free ride bike
1 all mountain bike
1 HT (Want to sell)

May be getting a FS racing bike in afew months


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

*3 Mtb 4 Bmx*

*mtb*
KHS FXT <- my main ride
Gary Fisher Joshua X1
Homebrew Nasbar hardtail
*bmx*
Auburn CR20Rx 
GT Fueler 
GT Mach One 
GT Performer


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Three*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


1. 2002 Giant TCR2 (full 105) (roadie)

2. 2003 Specialized Epic Comp with Fox FL80 in front, 2003 XTR rear der, etc.

3. 1997 Mongoose Surge (commuter)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got 4 with a remainder*

I got...

K2 Razorback gearie, XT parts. I discovered a flat spot on my rear rim last night tho. Crud!
Trek 8500 rigid SS
Giant Yukon, doing commuter duties on slick tires right now. 
'85 Raleigh Grand Prix roadie, being restored to original glory (except for paint). I need a euro 1" threaded headset with super small stack height to complete. I did manage to find an Ultra6 freewheel at a swap meet the other day. Those things are dang tough to find, I tell you what.

My wife has a Giant Boulder she almost never rides

I also have a Giant TCR compact road that I'm building up, but need $$$ for parts.


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Why do people not use the Poll function when they say they want to Poll mtbr?

george


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*got6*

giant iguana,03 vt1,04 vt1,02 nrs converted to ss, giant tcr2 road,turner 5 spot


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Bigfoot said:


> Intense Spyder, XTR
> KHS Team hardtail, XTR
> KONA Kilauea 8-speed
> Giant TCR Dura-Ace Time trial bike
> ...


 Very nice collection. Bigfoot I envy your enthusiaism. I have sold or given away many gems. I wish could keep them all. Where is that green Stingray today ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

roadiegonebad said:


> Silly question, the answers are obvious. A SS. Or a CX (in the words of Clubber Lang in Rocky 3, "painnnn"). Or a FG. Wrenching is what your SO is for.


 CX is it. That is good pain and mud, who could ask for more. A little blood sweat and beer its all good paaaaaiin. DJ is broken bone pain.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

roadiegonebad said:


> Silly question, the answers are obvious. A SS. Or a CX (in the words of Clubber Lang in Rocky 3, "painnnn"). Or a FG. Wrenching is what your SO is for.


 CX is it. That is good pain and mud, who could ask for more. A little blood sweat and beer its all good paaaaaiin. DJ is broken bone pain.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Not enough for me.. Too many for my wife 
SB


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Lets see here...7 for me the wife has an additional 5

Hunter 29"
WTB Pheonix
Kona Major Jake Cross set up as SS
No name roadie(second hand frame)
Trek 470 converted to cross/fixy/commuter
AMC cruiser/bar crawl bike
Old SS tandem for 'hood crawls

Up next? Dunno. Maybe a 29" made for the WB 100mm fork. Or an Urban/jumper set up w/26"(doubt that one though).


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Best answer yet.....*

Lordy do I know the feeling.....

I just can't understand why my wife can be perfectly happy with one decent hardtail and I always feel the correct number of bikes is one more than I already own....


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

*4*

2 Treks
custom steel soon to be a 1x1
Surly Instigator


----------



## lukeduke (Feb 6, 2004)

*let's count*

Rock Lobster 2x9
Rock Lobster Custom FS
Rock Lobster Custom DS
Rock Lobster Stormtrooper DH
Profile 24" BMX cruiser
IF PlanetX CX bike
Foes Weasel2
Yeti ASX 2003
Retrotec Half geared
Retrotec Classic geared
Inglis SS
Storm Thunder
Cortina Triton 4130 slalom/SM
Cortina Triton 4130 FR/Med
Hairy Gary Custom DH (here in a week)
That makes 15. Not bad, could probably stand to sell a couple of these.
In the works: Dean/Ionic SS, Ionic Ole Aci road bike


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

not enough......

and there are more hanging on the wall on the left


----------



## Phishin (Jan 13, 2004)

1 Multi purpose bike with split personality 02 Giant AC Air

Epic XC configuration airshock set at 4.5" travel, SUN DS1 Rims on Hugi hubs, Fork set at 4", time pedals

Trail Configuration airshock set at 5", SUN Rhino lite rims on XT hubs, time pedals, fork set at 5"

FR Configuration Coil shock set at 6", Rhyno lites on XT rims, different very short seatpost, fork set at 5", Flat pedals


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Just one :

02' KHS Rage


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*my quiver*

02 Yeti Kokopelli
03 Heckler
03 Cannondale R1000 road bike
03 Giant XTC ss
89 Fisher HK 2
88 Centurion Iron Man road bike

Wow, I didn't realize what a good year 03 was until I took an inventory!

I realy miss my 01 GT idrive 2.0. That was an incredible trail bike for me and I didn't realize it until after I sold it to buy the Heckler.

Bob


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

*just one*

but it's enough


----------



## McGRP01 (Jan 2, 2003)

*4 currently...*

1.) Kona Dawg 
2.) Trek 4500
3.) Bianchi Ibex (currently stripped to frame to be rebuilt as SS)
4.) Schwinn Stingray

Next.... Might buy my neighbor's old Cannondale road bike.


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*3 and maybe counting*

- '02 (I think warranty frame = '02 w/ '00 swingarm) Ellsworth Joker w/ Z1 FR
- '96 Kona Cinder Cone aka "Cindee Cones"
- '03 Opus Andante road bike

Road bike is okay but I can't adjust the rear brakes if my life depended on it!

What to get next (read wants, not necessarily needs)?
- Banshee Scream - buds in VanCity talked me out of getting one when a good deal was found. Reason: I live in the middle of flatland northern Canada.  Oh well...
- might construct a franken-singlespeed, if I get off my lazy @ss.
- Orange Patriot - big dough in $Cdn versus Scream I think but it looks burlier than the Joker
- DeKerf???

Joker gets most of the riding and will after I find a post and saddle for it (Ells warranty frame has different seat tube size - what a hassle). Cindee is old reliable and puts the XC back into the system. Hoping to work on more technique with the Andante on the road vs. slicks on Cindee.


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

4 steel steeds

1. converted trek 850 single speed for going around campus
2. redline monocog single speed for riding the trails
3. fisher xcaliber front suspension hardtail sharing trail time with the monocog
4. schwinn super sport roadie for when trails are wet

will be getting a cyclocross. probably soma, to replace both 3 and 4.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I have 6 that work as of right now

96 GT Timberline
99 Kona Muni Mula 
99 GT XCR 4000
01 Bike E CT Recumbant
93 Schwinn Sidewinder (POS)
00 Kona Stuff

plus a 6? Huffy single speed beach cruiser that needs some TLC


----------



## JTBAZ (Mar 29, 2004)

I have two bikes - a Hammerhead 100x and a Turner Burner


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

*6*

SS MTB, Fixed Roadie, Geared Roadie, Freeridish/Heavy XC FS MTB, XC FS MTB, Commuter.


----------



## SpiderMan (Feb 13, 2004)

I just converted my 12 YO Merlin mtb to a SS - what a trip! I am a convert.
Also have a soft tail CC and a FS CC.
Plus a road bike.
Lessee - that makes 4 plus the ancient HT thats hooked up to the winter trainer.

And then there are all the rides my 3 teen age boys race on - I do lots of wrenchin in my basement shop!

But, wouldn't have it any other way! (if only i could make money with my passion!)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


Bad question.

1988 Fat Chance (frame)
1989 Yeti Ultimate
1991 Specialized Stumpjumper Epic Carbon
1992 Slingshot Team (frame)
1993 Slingshot
1996 GT Avalanche (in progress)
2003 Ventana El Salt.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*10 right now*

More than I really need (though I ride most) and less than I'd like to have.

2 SS (MTB and MTB/grocery getter), 1 FS MTB, 2 road bikes, 1957 Schwinn restoration project, 4 speculative purchase bikes that will either go to friends or be fixed up and sold.

The one I'd like to build up would be my end all, do all, super bling SS. If I did it today it would probably start with a custom 29r Ti cruiser frame with EBB and MTB geometry. It would fulfill several of my lust list items in one bike.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*3 each*

Me: 
'97 Eastern Woods Research
'01 IF Crown Jewel
'03 Ventana El Saltamontes

Wife:
'01 Merlin Mountain
'03 Trek 5900
'02 Ventana El Saltamontes

I want a time trial bike and a trials bike. I wouldn't mind having a SS but it would only get out during the winter. Other than that, I have all I need.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*3*

Turner 5 Spot
Titus Loco Moto
Kona 853 Explosif

All built up from frames.

2 spare frames:

Cove Stiffe
Rocky Mountain Spice w/CC AD10

Box o parts


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Mar 24, 2004)

*3.5*

But really just 2 that I use:

2002 GF Sugar 2+ built from the frame up
2003 Klein Q Carbon Race (roadie)
c.1994 Raleigh MT400 done as a commuter with a RS Q5 fork (I know, you're jealous!)
1998 K2 Proflex 4000 frame. Stripped it to build up the Sugar. And the Noleen Crosslink ELT fork, while being in perfect condition is a POS. I'd like to build it into a FR bike.


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Lots...*

Me:
Surly 1x1
Surly Cross Check
Litespeed Classic road bike
Litespeed Obed
K2 Razorback HT
Floval Flyer BMX 
REI touring bike
Fisher MTB tandem
Centurian fixie

Wife:
Giant TCR 1
Giant OCR 1
Schwinn Homegrown
KHS Solo One
Fisher Procaliber
Fuji POS grocery getter


----------



## AndyE (Dec 30, 2003)

*4 going to three*

1) '02 Tracer
2) '01 Serotta Fierte
3) '99 Raven - getting ready to sell.
4) '97 Diamondback v-link 1.0


----------



## Rex Marx (Apr 7, 2004)

*Let me count them&#8230;*

Old DH bike, 
New DH Bike 
Trail bike 
Hard Tail 
City bike (sweet Ti ride with no stickers and flat pedals) 
Road bike 
Beach Cruiser 
BMX Bike 
Unicycle

That's nine for me and my wife has two. But the real question is how often are each ridden.

So, here it goes: 
Old DH bike: About a year ago before the new bike came. 
New DH Bike: about two months ago, before the baby came. 
Trail bike: Saturday 
Hard Tail: Two weeks ago by a friend of mine for a first ride. By me about 3 months ago for a PR attempt on a local climb. 
City bike (sweet Ti ride with no stickers and flat pedals): twice today. 
Road bike: last week. 
Beach Cruiser: about two years ago. 
BMX Bike: About two years ago but would ride it more. My last ride ended in a ghost ride when I got scared going up a ramp then the fork broke and I started jumping the DH bike. Got a new fork, just have to install it. 
Unicycle: About a month ago. I ride it to the mail box to keep my balance in tune.


----------



## htims_nivek (Jan 21, 2004)

*I've got 3*

I have got 3 bikes.

03 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro/xtr/xt/sid team/speed dream wheels/chris king

03 RockyMountain Fusion/deore/judy c/ritchey

9* Miele road bike/old road stuff


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*2 for me, and 2 for my wife.*

And 2 more for myself on the way
Current: My main ride: Devinci hucker
Other bike: K2 ZED 1.0

Wife's main ride: kona lana'i completely modified
Other ride: Specialized Rockhopper

On the way : Opus road bike, and an FS... really looking at a Specialized Big Hit lately.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

*could use one more*

philwood kiss off single speed
ibis mojo (half built up)
santa cruz superlight
old schwinn road bike converted to fixed gear
serotta ti road bike
burly tandem
bridgestone mb 2 (half built up)
3 other junk frames that i'm planning on cutting up to practice brazing on so i can build my own track frame.


----------



## sp00kme (Jan 13, 2004)

3....

Giant NRS1 (for real riding)
Trek 7000 Hardtail (relegated to taking my son for rides on the back)
Giant OCR roadbike (work commute and road kms)


----------



## Artie159 (Mar 31, 2004)

68 Schwinn 3sp English Racer
91 Mongoose hybrid
94 specialized ground control
99 specialized Allez
00 Stumpjumper M2 pro
01 S-works
03 Stumpjumper M4 pro


----------



## qtip (Jan 12, 2004)

*six for me, 3 for the wife*

I just sold 2 mtn single speeds and one road single speed, so I'm left with 6:

single speed Karate Monkey
single speed custom Spicer trail bike
single speed/fixie cross bike
two speed trials bike
road bike
single speed beach cruiser

wife has 2 mtn bikes, one road bike


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


I still own 3 bikes. Maybe minus one...and will add one.

Tammy (still looking for a road bike)


----------



## Kaparzo (Dec 21, 2003)

*Three, or so...*

I have my first MTB, a gary fisher tassajara w/ deore/acera/manitou magnum/bontager up the frickin wazoo. I am in the process of making it into a singlespeed. I also have a Specialized Allez Sport (set up as a double, hehe), which i ride way too much...
Anyway my main ride is a Titus Riddler, and a ride she is:

Titus Riddler 19" Al Frame (2.7lbs)
Rock Shox SID Team
Shimano XT Drivetrain
Shimano XT Hydro Lever/XTR Calipers/XT Rotors
Mavic Crossmax XL Disc Wheelset
Michelin Comp S Light UST Tires
Thomson Elite Setback Seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Cane Creek S2 Headset
Thomson 110mm Elite Stem
Easton EC70 Flat Bar
Salsa Juego de Fuego cut down Grips
Control Tech Stumpy Six Bar Ends
Crank Bros. SS Eggbeater Pedal

About 20 lbs!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

3 counting ski bike 02 Norco Team DH older Giant Warp DS1 Cannondale F500 on skis for fun in the snow


----------



## Epic_Ride_16 (Mar 20, 2004)

*only 1*

My Giant Iguana that my parents gave me for my birthday last year...


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*just added a new one last week..*

Just put together a Jericho singlespeed last week. Very fun, I havn't ridden a hardtail in 8 years! The other two are a hardcore trailbike, and a DH bike, both of the Foes clan.


----------



## NiTCOM (Feb 24, 2004)

Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


iI just trashed my car, so I;ll get it new one and i have right now 1 bike
but will have a SL enduro comp in a couple weeks,


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

*Me:* 
1993 Univega Alpina Pro - rigid SS
1997 C'dale Caad3 - geared commuter w/slicks
1998 Stumpy M2 - winter/ice bike
2002 Rocky Mt. Blizzard
1960's Rollfast Cruiser/Bar Crawler

*Wife:* 
Schwin World Class touring bike
2000 Trek 8000 Womens specific

*Wanted next:* 
Definately a road or CX bike. Not sure what it'll be though.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

*yama hama! only in college, so here goes...*

own 5, but much revamping is soon to occur.

mtb: Nuke Prrof frame franken bike
commuter/campus: GT borrego frame/franken bike extraodinaire - lotsa free junk made it
road: KHS 2000 - only sweet bike of the bunch!
trials: monty 219 alp - didn't ride enough - FOR SALE

road #2 not in picture: mid '80s Schwinn Sprint with blazin' PINK paint - soon to be converted to a fixed gear once i get the time and resources

plan on getting: Blur, stock trials

the picture shows the 4 that i keep at my house here while at college. i love the system i've devised to store them in this overcramped house: they are all hanging by their saddles on the rafters in a staircase going down to a tiny storage area. it is perfect - SUPER easy access to my commuter bike many times a day, a perfect way to keep it locked up and out of the weather.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*4 2 road; 2 mtb*

Road:
2003 Raleigh Professional (steel frame; Campy Record grupo)
1999 Softride Norwester (Cromolly frame; below 105 Shimano grupo)

MTB
2004 Diamondback XTS Moto
2000 Catamount (Frame cracked at AZSF04; so it's going to be put to rest permanently soon)

The kids each have Redline BMX bikes; will be getting MTB's this summer.


----------



## LocoMotoMan (Jan 16, 2004)

*3 mtn 1 road mine, 1 mtn wife's*

Let's see:

-95 Gary Fisher Cronus steel frame bike being turned into city bike with rigid fork (in production) and to pull child (already produced) trailer
-01(?) Yeti ARC Ti...the bike that ebay built...XT, Avid ultimates, Titec Ti cockpit, Duke shock, Crosslink wheels
-02 Titus LocoMoto full suspension rig with Fox shocks F&R, full XTR, Hayes, CrossRocs and Titec cockpit
-? 88 or 89 Bianchi rode bike repainted and rebuilt with ultegra occasionally ridden

Wife:
Gary Fisher Joshua Z...rarey ridden

LocoMotoMarc
SoCal


----------



## pwpatton (Apr 15, 2004)

I own 3 bikes

- 2002 Giant NRS Air
- 2002 Jamis Komodo (built it myself with 2003 xt and hayes mechanical disc)
- 2004 Gary Fisher Tassajara (ditto...)


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Between myselft and Lee... only 10

Me
Norco Team Ti - freeride HT
Edge Icarus ( titus racerX) - XC Bike
Giant AC2 - DH bike
Brodie Espresso - Commuter
LItespeed Tuscany - road bike

check out - http://www.leelau.net/2002/Odetobikes/TornBetweenBikes.htm

Lee has;
Norco Rampage - freeride ht
Dean Ti - XC HT
RM Slayer - XC Dually
Trek 5500 - road bike
Giant AC2 - DH Bike

He has a Norco Team dually frame for sale ( XC like an enduro)


----------



## SLCHAGER (Mar 15, 2004)

*Five*

Enduro
Karate Monkey SS
Homegrown hardtail
Older Gary Fisher Tassajara
Older Cannondale Road bike

The enduro and KM get most of the miles, sometimes the Homegrown comes out. Tassajarra is mainly for the tagalong and running to the store. I ride the road bike a handful of times a year. This is a good post, I like to see people with as many bikes as I have, I get a lot of **** sometimes.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Katana said:


> Just put together a Jericho singlespeed last week. Very fun, I havn't ridden a hardtail in 8 years! The other two are a hardcore trailbike, and a DH bike, both of the Foes clan.


 You have good taste. Quality and pride in craftmanship in Jericho and Foes. Sure would like to see pics of those.


----------



## maSSpayne (Jan 29, 2004)

*4 here...*

1 FS
1 HT
1 SS
1 roadie


----------



## the pup (Feb 20, 2004)

Three;

'03 Ellsworth Truth
'98 Cannondale F700 SingleSpeed
'02 Litespeed Vortex

But with _our _ family, we have 10 rideable bikes in the garage (plus 3 mx motorcycles)  and enough parts to start our own shop.


----------



## alamator (Aug 23, 2003)

*5 rideable - one in pieces*

Purchased bikes in this order:
1988 Schwinn Sprint 10 speed (bought new)- still a good road bike...for me
2001 Pacific - first mtn bike (Target bike - in pieces - ya get what ya pay for)
1997 Mongoose 21 speed hardtail - POS but usefull as a fill in for newbies
1998 Trek 800 Sport - Rigid frame - put lots of trail miles on this old tank - great bike
2003 Haro Extreme - this bike cost more than all of the others combined - I think I see a wicked pattern developing here...the more I love to ride....the more expensive it is.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

1. 2004 Santa Cruz Heckler

2. 1992 Cadex

3. 1981 RedLine MXII (mostly NOS restoration)

4. 2002 KTM 300exc

5. 2001 Honda XR100


----------



## chainsmoker (Apr 20, 2004)

2 mountain
1 road
1 sweet ellsworth frame( will build SS)

late, j


----------



## InfXXIV40-60 (Mar 29, 2004)

*bikes*

Soulcraft Singlespeed

Surly KM (repainted pink and built with gears)

Specialized S-Works Road bike

Surly Cyclocross Built Fixed w/ some fatty fat tires

1984 Rockhopper (my first bike, now a cruiser and commuter with a basket, brooks and bent bars)


----------



## somms (Apr 1, 2004)

1997 cannondale f500(commuter)

2001 santa cruz bullit(5th element,z150) -- soon to be replaced by titus supermoto frame

2003 titus racer-x

soon -- IF deluxe 29r


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Damn, Dude.....*



lukeduke said:


> Rock Lobster 2x9
> Rock Lobster Custom FS
> Rock Lobster Custom DS
> Rock Lobster Stormtrooper DH
> ...


Do you own a bike shop, rich, why 15!? Yes, I am jealous! Very jealous!


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Just two....*

'02 Specialized S-Works fsr, '97 Specialized Stumpjumper (just recently stripped down and total XT'ed). Maybe a road bike would be nice for my next bike. Still trying to figure lukeduke's need for FIFTEEN bikes!???!!! I have a hard enough time keepin' my two babies happy!


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*Sixteen if somebody buys my tandem*

Merlin MTB, Accutrax fork, '91, $zero "extended test"
Merlin/Mongoose IBOC, IRD rigid fork, drops '91, $80
Litespeed Obed, Englund/Judy '93, $500
Alpinestars Ti Mega (Litespeedbuilt), rigid ti, drops '92 $400
Trek bonded al "winter bike" rigid, circa '90 $free
Trek crmo fixed gear -- cost of the cog
Dos Equis XX Team Barracuda singlespeed $30
Trek singlespeed fender towner $zilch
1974 Kabuki towner "28incher" singlespeed $found
1974 Viscount fixed gear $found
circa 1981 Univega crmo "scorche"r fixed gear $20
1993 Cannondale cyclocross only existing prototype $zip
Chicago Schwiin fixed gear w/ fenders, knobbies $zero
'81 Miyata crmo road converted to 1x7 knobby crosser $0
Gleris (EyeTalian custom) Columbus road $100
Merlin original road, 8sp. Ergo Record $500
American Bicycle Mfg, custom built 6061 tandem (for sale)

no damn full suspension crap
ti=good
cheap=gooder
free=better still
thanks to my industry buds who made the above possible
special thanx to my CDOT benefactor, keep it coming

how much your bikes cost, bunky?


----------



## markybrue (Jan 5, 2005)

*Quality not quantity!!!*

05 Surly Karate Monkey (Skidmark Brown) SS mountain

04 Raleigh Team Cross Commuter dingle-speed

05 Surly Steamroller (Charcoal metallic) Fixie w/nitto moustache bars

03? Trek Clyde Single-speed mountain

05 Surly 1x1 Winter bike with large marge and 3.0 tires

04 diamondback XTS Super Moto

04 Raleigh Coupe tandem


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

3

Rocky mountain slayer-main ride

Cadex CFM 1 converted to SS

Trek road bike lugged steel with campy bits from the reagan era


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I own 2 mountain bikes, an 03 Jamis Dakar Sport and a 94 Scwhinn Moab SS (not single speed). I have 1 road bike, a 99 GT Force. My next bike will probably be a singlespeed of some sort.


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*Two....*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


a 2002 specialized S-Works FSR and a rebuilt (stripped to the bare frame) '97 StumpJumper, with complete xt Gruppo, easton bar, Time ATAC alum pedals, and a slightly too heavy Rock Shox Psylo (I want to get a lighter Air fork, soon).


----------



## ShikePSH (Sep 24, 2004)

I have three, 2 MTB's and 1 Road:

98 Shwinn S-20, Carbon frame, FS, Hayse Hydraulic Disc, Full XTR

Jamis, Dakar Sport, Shimano Disc, XT

GT Force, Shimano 105

Soon to own a Airborne Lancaster.....


----------



## rash (Nov 24, 2004)

*4 in heavy rotation....*

'03 Santa Cruz Blur
'03 Redline Conquest CX bike
'05 Fetish Discipline set up as SS
'01 Specialized Allez Elite road bike

SS & CX bike are gettin all my attention lately : )


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

i have 4

-2004.5 rocky mountain blizzard (main trail bike)
-2003 norco 250 (my play bike)
-early 90's giant kronos road bike with 2001 ocr2 parts
-beater nishiki full rigid i got for free. (with an expanded chainstay from the previous owner letting water freeze inside)

i want to make it 5 soon with a nice full susser, mabye an etsx or an element, or mabye an nrs c2, or mabye dammit i just cant decide.

i also forsee a future 5th or 6th if i come across a nice cheap and or free road frame/bike to make into a ss commuter. im thinking flip flop hub with fixed on one side.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Three...*

3. Nishiki Olympic 12 from the 80's
2. Bianchi PISTA
1. Kelly Deluxe SS which is currently a pile pf parts in a box

My Bontrager has been disassembled.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Three*

Main ride- '03 Enduro Comp, XT/XTR, Pike front, Float RL rear
Backup- '99 Stumpjumper, mostly XT/LX
SS- '98 Ground Control Comp converted to a SS bike.

Thinkin of goin to Goodwill and picking up a cheap roadbike and fixing it up to do some century rides.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Me 3 & 1/2 for me*

A Dually - Rocky Mountain Fanatik
A Hardtail - Interlock
A Beater - Old Univega

And a new frame coming soon...Dually

Wife's got a Specialized Rockhopper hardtail

Kids each have their first bikes. Nothing special, yet.  (Total of 3)

JmZ



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

running:
sofa king dub9 SS- all blinged out
dean duke st geared
Kona cowen- big kid BMX setup.
litespeed arenburg- full geare road rocket. love that bike. 

not:
titus riddler- broke- being replaced by titus for an HCR SS
old mid 90s c'dale hardtail. frame and obnxious blue ano parts only.
two klein mantras (one red, one the iridesant color)
what else??? oh- cannondale beast of the east- 24 rear, 6 front, manitou 2 on it!

yeah, im a junkie.


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I have 5 currently in my stable. Currently ride two

03 Specialized Endro Pro (w/ $1000 of mojos)
03 Scattante CFR road bike (if your look to get a carbon but don't want to send the money, try this one)
90's Marin wolf ridge, my "super big gulp rig" (going to the local store etc...)
04 Santa Cruz Superlight (w/ cheapo comps)
03 Specialized Sequoia touring road bike

My dream bikes are Ellisworth Truth, Exotic Carbon Road bike (look, Colnago, etc...)


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*2 fast ones and a clunker*

1. Santa Cruz Blur '03- a fast ride..

2. Yamaha YZ 426 '01- set up for desert riding, a wicked fast ride (105 mph or so pinned in 5th)...

3. Schwinn High Sierra '85 (I think)- a classic, rigid steel frame, weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*2 fast ones and a clunker*

1. Santa Cruz Blur '03- a fast ride..

2. Yamaha YZ 426 '01- set up for desert riding, a wicked fast ride (105 mph or so pinned in 5th)...

3. Schwinn High Sierra '85 (I think)- a classic, rigid steel frame, weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## j.p.rich (Dec 3, 2004)

*Six and a half*

MTB: 2001 IF Ti Deluxe
2003 Specialized Epic SWorks
1995 Diamondback Axis TT frame hanging on the wall (std Sandvik Ti frame)
Road: 2004 Trek Madone (Mountain Storm Project one)
2001 Litespeed Vortex
1999 Trek 5200
Cross: 2001IF Ti Planet X

I am looking for a new full suspension (Epic's a little small) and probably could get rid of a road bike, but all of them get ridden.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Me: 
03 Giant Yukon (mtn)
04 Jamis Dakar XC Comp (mtn)
04 Jamis Comet (road)

Wife:
02 Giant Rincon (just getting started)

Son(3):
04 Trek Jet16 (the boy has no fear)

Daughter(5 months):
Co-Pilot Child Limo (when she's old enough)


----------



## Crashaholic (Jan 28, 2004)

*Eight*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


I think the next one would be...a folding bike, as I'm running out of room.
I'm renting half a second suite to put them all in.


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*You can never have enough bikes*



SIGMA said:


> giant iguana,03 vt1,04 vt1,02 nrs converted to ss, giant tcr2 road,turner 5 spot


Seven Duo
IF Ti hardtail
Ibis silk Ti
IF SS
SC Heckler with a Maverick fork
Moot Ybb with ti rigid fork
Moots Smoothie
Moots Mooto X Ybb 29er
2 Colnago road bikes
Older Bianchi Mtn bike
PLUS (Two bikes I built for my husband)
Ellsworth Truth
Kona hardtail
PLUS (built for daughter)
Litespeed older F/S bike.

As you can see...I have quite an addiction to bikes. Oh well could be worse.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

*six*

'03 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR
'01 RM Pipeline
Singlespeed (that was once a GT Timberline)
Road Fixie (Old Nishiki)
Road Gearie (Fuji)
Commuter/touring bike (Schwinn Traveller).


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Two and a half*

1) 94 Trek 7000 - used to be full rigid now a hard tail with an nice light SX ti sus fork and no original parts left save the frame (primarily GFs ride)
2) 00 Jamis Dakar built up from frame (which is now unridable due to a bent rear triangle)

and the 1/2 (waiting to be built up)

3) 04 Turner Burner frame - waiting impatiently back in the States for me to get home and build it up!!!

Oh yeah almost forgot, Francine will you marry me!!!??? Geez what a nice stable, so many Ti bikes, so little time.....


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*These keep me busy, although I am getting the itch for something a bit more, ummm ...free-ridish*


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Used to be 7 but is now only 3.
1 mtb (Craftworks Rail), 2 bmx (Huffy Primus, Huffy Star 69) and a motorbike (Honda Hornet 900).
But i really want this!!!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Not Enough!*



Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?


*Mine*
04 Id
02 Gary Fisher TaSSajara (singlespeed)
02 Gary Fisher Sugar1 (just sold)
01 Jekyll 800 ( wall art - for now)
00 Voodoo Canzo AL (broken Wall Art)

Lookin' at getting a Stiffee or Scirocco (saving $$)

*(Son-Mini me)*
Giant Halfwheeler 7 (trail-a-bike)
Gary Fisher comet 20
Kona Hula 24

*Wife*
04 Giant Rincon (wall art - Never rides)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Eight bikes,I think.*

Most I've had for years since new and never tossed out.Others are sort of new(used and bought cheap)
1988 Bridgestone MB-6 Frankenbike-Suntour XC Pro & X-1
1988 Specialized Rockcombo-Suntour
1989 Mongoose IBOC Pro, Shimano XT (my first race bike)
1991 Haro Impulse elevated chainstay, Shimano Deore,all stock.
1991 ScottUSA/Clark Kent CST,former '93 Team Ritchey world cup duelie-early XTR and Ritchey Logic
1992 Ritchey P-22 - Suntour XC
1996 Raleigh F-500 Police bike -Shimano XT,Bontrager,Ritchey Logic.
2002 Marin hardtail,Shimano XT

1992 Nashbar 4000x elevated chainstay,all Shimano XT with Araya RM17 wheelset(restoration project bike)

With what little time I have now these days,I still manage to ride each bike a different day.They're not collecting dust,that's for sure.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

One, just one ala the loneliest number: 2003 Fisher, Tassajara


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

As of last week I am up to 3 none of which have frames that were made in this century.

1995 nuke proof geary hardtail
1994 Fat Chance Buck Shaver (soon to be singlespeed currently 1 x 7)
1998 IF Crown Jewel roadie


----------



## Jinks (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm at the lowest number of bikes since the 80's at 2 bikes total!!

Voodoo Bizango hardtail
80's Fuji road converted to fixed gear for commuting

I like owning less, because I don't stress about which bike to ride. I just hop on what I have.


----------



## 415m3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*OK, I'll play*

1990 Yeti Ultimate
1992 Yeti Ultimate
1992 Yeti Pro FRO
1994 Yeti Pro FRO
1995 Yeti ARC AS
1995 Yeti Road Project
2004 Yeti ASR SL

Do I qualify as "obsessed"?


----------



## Zitreksun (May 21, 2004)

2 bikes, 97' schwinn moab3, before schwinn sold out  , and a 05 Jamis Dakar XC Comp. Next year prolly get a roadie.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Still 4*



Drewdane said:


> '01 Marin Nail Trail - hardtail for the dirt;
> 
> '01 Kona Major Jake - Cross bike I use as a roadie. It's also going to be the bike I put on the trainer I just bought;
> 
> ...


Gave the cruiser to some charity, bought a Stumpjumper FSR Comp.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

*A few I have in my garage*

Bikes I have today:

1) Schwinn Stingray 5spd (68)
2) Schwinn Stingray Orange Krate Repro
3) 2 Circles SS 
4) Raleigh Edge Mt Trials (purchased new)
5) Specialized M4 CX (XTR trim)
6) Slingshot (95, just purchased)
7) Santana Picante MTB Tandem (Blue anodized finish/XTR/purchased new)
8) Navajo womens vintage balloon tire bike
9) Trek 4500
10) Huffy Aerowind road bike (Yeah I know...but it was a gift from my wife years ago & I kept it for sentimental reasons! It also helps hold my house down during windy days) 
11) Generic womens ATB
12) Several miscellaneous kids bikes

Bikes I would like to have ? Hmmm.........

1) Murray Eliminator ( 60's muscle bike with 5spd, drag brake, and butterfly h-bars)
2) Mattel Bronco 60's chrome suspension bike ( weird, but true)
3) A swing bike (muscle bike with articulating rear section)
4) Ritchey Commando or P23
5) Fischer Super Caliber (steel)
6) Bridgestone MB1 (first year with drop bars)
7) Titus Racer X (Ti)
8) Fat Chance (Ti)
9) A nice early Bontrager
10) One of these http://www.electrabike.com/04/bikes/05bikes/str/05_str_34.html

Gotta make sure the wife never see's this list!


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*6*

3 built and 3 frames but I'm a tinkerer so any of them can be ready within a few hours if the bug bites me. The three built are a 1fg SS, a 5 Spot and a Foes Fly 8". The last one I've decided is too much ride for my style so I'm most likely going to drop it and go with a bit less travel for my LT bike, but then it would be too close to my beloved Spot. My most likley course will be to sell everything but the 1fg and run a Motolite 4/5" and a 6 pack but thats a ton of money to make minor changes from bikes that work so well. I know I'd hate to ride any bike I traded for the 5 Spot that didn't work as well.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

3 and a half.

Surly 1x1









Santa Cruz Superlight









KHS Alite4000 (work in progress. SO far I have a crankset and saddle too)









I also have an old steel framed roadie that I am thinking about converting to SS fixie that I have no pic's of.


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

I have:

98 Norco Torrent (XC)
92 Specialised Sirrus Road bike
91 Univega Pro-RX 
2003 Vitali Cross Bike 
2004 Norco Sasqache
2004 FreeAgent Maverick (BMX)

1999 Rocky Mountain Blizzard (Frame only)


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*All in all we have...10*

kids have
1. Fisher tassajara
2. KHS Montana
Girlfriend
3. Custom Titanium Fat Chance
4. Bianchi SISS
5. Cool SS convert. (her first mtb, circa 1980-82?) (she grew up in Marin!)
6. Trek 5200 road bike.
And Daddy Likes to ride.....
7. Turner 5 Spot
8. Merlin Fat Beat (soon to be SS...)
9. Bontrager Race SS with modern upgrades
10.Dean steel cyclocross bike with road and cross wheels.

Not bad for livin on a boat.....


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

*The stable has expanded over the last year!*

Nightride Bike: Santa Cruz Superlight with Hope Discs and 120mm Marz
SS: Ibis Mojo (formerly my race bike)
Ugly Bike: Ibis Mojo with handjob and lots of purple/orange/and other colors, Magura, TNT
Vintage Bike: Haro U-series: Vintage 1991--actually a VERY nice ride.
Carbon Bike: Trek 8900 Carbon: Future all carbon bike.
Road Bike: Landshark with Campy
Sentimental Bike: 1988 Trek 400T (steel is real!!!) The front flork flexes about 1"
Stupid Bike: 2001 Brodie Devo (it's really heavy and I can't even raise the seat high enough!)

Just Sold: Ibis SS


----------



## NappyT (Jun 3, 2004)

Evel Knievel said:


> Poll How many bikes do you own ?
> 
> I own 3. Two MTB and one road.
> 
> ...


2003 Santa Cruz Superlight (My Ride)
2003 Specialized Epic Woman's (Wife's Ride)
2002 Giant Rincon (Hot Spare/Rebuild)
2002 Gian Rincon (Wife's Loaner)

Next rig will be a SS or Trail bike w/ 5-6" travel...


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

The best mathmatical equation of I have found on this is this
t= n + 1, where t equals the bikes you should have, and n equals the number of bikes you own.
Right now I have a trek 6500 with Avid BB7 brakes, SD-Ti levers, and everything else is stock(slowly upgrading until I get a real job).


----------



## Cycling6500 (Mar 15, 2005)

*T=N+1 is so very true!*

2002 Trek 5500
2004 Scott CR1 Team Issue
2004 Ellsworth Truth
2005 Giant Reign
2005 Van Dessel Gin & Trombones
Awaiting WaltWorks SS 29"


----------

